# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Que os parece el efecto que el hilo sale de la barriga??

## kike

Eso
Que os parece el efecto que el hilo que te tragas y sale de la barriga??
a la gente le impresiona?? aun no lo he privado en publico, he hexo algunas pruevas en kasa...
si alguien lo tiene en su repertorio o lo suele hacer o sabe algo.. pos eso..

gracias.un saludo!!

----------


## Ella

yo tengo un amigo que lo hace muy bien e incluso tiene videos...a mi no me gustaria verlo hacer..me entran cosas...no me parece magico jejejeje...supongo que dependera a quien se lo hagas...no? a un "colega", amigo, "amiga", "un notas", el cura de la iglesia...jeje, besos

----------


## kike

se lo hare a un notas, jejeje

----------


## Ella

sii, a "El GRAN LEBOWSKI"

----------


## emilioelmago

Tengo un amigo que lo hace y la verdad es que impresionó a los que estabmos en la sala, aunque yo eso de tener que hacerme un piercing creo que lo voy a dejar.

----------


## zunahioshi

Dicho efecto genera diversas reacciones. ahi unos que dicen "uy que asqueroso" y se tapan los ojos, tb ahi otros que dicen "WUAU mira sacarse todo ese hilo del estomago asi. Incluso existen personas que quedan traumatizadas por este efecto.

saludos.

----------


## letang

Yo lo he hecho muchas veces y siempre ha gustado. La reacción no es de felicidad como puede ser que aparezcan 4 conejitos de gomaespuma en tu mano, pero es algo asombroso.
La gente mira atónita y saben que no hay truco, que lo que ven es lo que hay.
Hay gente a la que le da "grima" pero siempre miran por el rabillo del ojo, y seguro que entre tu públioc predominará quien lo queira ver a quien no, así que quien no quiera, que no mire, no le estás obligando xD

Solo una vez no me gustó la reacción del público y es que se lo hice a compañeros de instituto (ahora universitarios todos). Y un par de ellas estudiaban medicina, así que se pusieron a analizarlo todo desde el punto de vista médico.. les tuve que decir ¡no le deis más vueltas, es sólo magia, disfrutad el efecto!"

----------


## wallace

La verdad es que el efecto impresiona bastante, pero como que no me atrevería a realizarlo, como dice emilioelmago, paso de piercings. Eso sí para el que se atreva creo que merece la pena.

----------


## BITTOR

Es solo mi opinion pero prefiero que cuando me vean digan:"Mira ese es el que te aparece conejitos de esponja en tu mano" a "Mira ese es el que se saca hilo de la tripa".No me parece magico pero solo es mi opinion,cada uno es libre para elegir que ilusiones quiere crear para los demas.Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## ARENA

Alguien tiene algun video de este efecto ?

----------


## ignoto

¡Letang, no lo mandes!
Aún no se me ha recompuesto el estómago desde la última vez.

----------


## letang

Puedes buscarlo en www.magicvideodepot.com

Yo lo colgué allí con el nombre "Thread from stomach"
Si no lo encuentras por el nombre, busca por autor, busca "letang" y saldrá.

Solo está la aprte en la que el hilo sale de la barriga, no está la aprte en la que me lo trago y tal porque grabé todo el proceso, secreto incluido.

Como anécdota decir que esa grabación la hice la priemra vez que lo intenté. En aquellos entonces me anestesiaba un poco con hielo, luego me recomendaron que no lo hiciera ya que endurecía la piel. Desde entonces lo hago sin anda y la verdad es que es mejor.

Por otro lado no sé si ha sonado mal lo que he dicho de los conejitos de esponja. No tengo nada en contra de ese juego, es más me gusta mucho (no lo practico porque no he comrpado los conejitos pero si he pensado varias veces comprarlo). Solo lo puse como ejemplo de un juego donde la reacción es de sorpresa y alegría, para compararlo con este que la reacción es diferente.
Es el unico juego que se me vino a la cabeza donde la reacción ante el juego sea alegria, sonrisa... en casi todos los demás de cartomagia la reacción es de asombro, pero no de risas xD

Un saludo!

----------


## BITTOR

Ey que no te lo he dicho a mal Letang,solo decia que a cada uno le gusta un tipo de magia diferente y el mio no es ese estilo,no me gusta,al igual que nunca haria la magia que hace Copperfiel,porque no es mi estilo,aunque...te confieso que me gustaria verlo,haber si yo tambien lo encuentro.Un saludo compañero.  :Wink:

----------


## juanmoreyra

cual es el nombre de este truco?
alguien  dijo *Thread from stomach* pero en castellano como es el nombre??

trabajo con niños, no con magia sino ke soy payaso y mimo, pero realmente es un efecto ke me gusta mucho, no lo haria con niños pero me gustaria saverlo, en ke libro o video aparece? kien es el autor o mejor dicho kien lo hiso famoso  :Confused: ?
gracias, suerte en pila.

----------


## letang

Pues no sé cuál será su nombre, "thread from stomach" lo puse así porque en magicvideodepot el idioma predominante (al ser itnernacional) es el inglés.

En español será algo así como "hilo que sale de la barriga"

Sobre quién lo popularizó pues yo creo que últimamente ha sido David Baine. Antes de él no se si alguien con tanta repercusión como él lo había popularizado.

Sobre dónde se puede encontrar el método, libro o vídeo, pues no lo sé.
Yo lo aprendí en una conversación en la que se hablaba del efecto y consejos para su realización, después cuando algún amigo mago me preounta que como se hace, le digo que se lo explicaré sólo si se decide a hacerlo. Generalmente me dicen que no xD

La semana pasada lo volví a hacer en una fiesta y fue muy impactante, sobre todo cuando la gente tira por si misma del hilo y ven como al piel se tensa hacia afuera.

Un saludo!

----------


## dante

Hombre..., criss angel tambien lo ha popularizado bastante, desconozco como lo hace la gente que tiene piercing (aunque me lo imagino)pero no hace falta tener uno, y criss angel no lo hace teniendo un agujero hecho por un piercing. 
Estos trucos de ilusionismo son impactantes aunque a mucha gente no le parece magico sino una habilidad un poco asquerosa jeje. Los que lo haceis de donde lo habeis aprendido? yo he estado buscando libros de ilusionismo, que no sea de cartomagia y no encuentro trucos asi, si no los aprendes de otra persona son dificiles de conseguir. No creo k haya muchos, si los hay.
Si los hay perdonar mi ignorancia, son tantos los libros de magia que hay que tampoco he tenido tiempo de conocerlos todos en el tiempo que vengo dedicandome a esto.

----------


## cor3

yo tambien he buscado este efecto, y no encontre nada sobre el..
si que me gustaria incluirlo en mi rutina.

cueste lo que cueste jijij   :roll:


Post editado por cor3
*:!: Búsqueda terminada con éxito  ...!*

----------


## asskicker

Vino hace un tiempo atras a Chile  un "mentalista" italiano muy charlatan, y despues de hacer algunos juegos mas o menos no, mas intenta hacer el truco del hilo del estomago y justo lo enfocan en un close up y se vio TODO. Por eso aca en chile no se puede casi hacer porque era un programa con alto rating asi es que todos saben como se hace. 

Pd: en todo caso , el efecto es excelente. Haganlo es sus paises, por que aca en Chile aunque quiisese todos lo concen por este gallo chanta de Italia.
pd2 : del tipo nunca mas se supo....

----------


## Mago_Paulus

El truco es bastante impresionante y desde luego nunca deberia de presentarse en una comida de empresa  :Wink1:  

El metodo no alcanzo a deducirlo pero si puedo deducir varias alternativas que, siguiendo las reglas del foro, no puedo decir.

Felicidades al autor del video.

----------


## juanmoreyra

karamba se ha planteado un tema interesante, ke me gustaría consultar. aki hay un truco ke no se consigue, ni libros ni vídeos ni como truco suelto... entonces como se aprende :Confused: ? aki entra el intercambio cultural, la ayuda entre gente ke esta en la misma :Confused: ?? o el individualismo y la competencia por la competencia misma de decir yo lo se y vos no?
es una pregunta, para ke me respondan no es con animosidad de generar un problema. kizas yo estoy confundido por eso hago esta pregunta.
claro kizas se nota una falta de objetividad en la forma e plantear la pregunta, pero es ke creo firmemente en el intercambio cultural como desarrollo de los pueblo, claro ke aka se mezcla con un tema etico en particular. no es lo mismo el intercambio entre malabaristas ke el intercambio entre los magos, mas cuando tanta gente tiene acceso a este foro. No defiendo a los magos ke revelan trucos a diestra y siniestra, ke kede claro.
es por estoque se me presenta este conflicto, entre mi creencia del intercambio y la ética del mago
 un abrazo gente
gracias

PD: espero se entineda el tema y no se preste a confucion.

----------


## Karl83

Se sabe si Criss Angel ha publicado el secreto de ese truco?

Saludos!

----------


## magodiego

Yo vi hacer este truco a Yunke en shala kabula con una cámara oculta y la gente casi llama a la ambulancia.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Podías contarnos qué presentación le dió?
No es por copiar, solo por conocer referencias xD

----------


## cor3

> Se sabe si Criss Angel ha publicado el secreto de ese truco?
> 
> Saludos!


Tengo todo el material que Criss Angel  ha publicado asta el momento y tengo que decirte que por ahora no..

----------


## halexx

A mi me encantaria hacerle ebe ser la leche, pero no se donde encontrar el secreto..... se lo del agujero pero no se como ni na.. jeje a ver si alguien me podria decir donde encontrarlo bien, yo creo que me atrevere a hacerlo¡¡ jejeje.

----------


## pujoman

el hilo en la Barriga hay que ir con cuidado , por tanto vigilad por donde haceis el agujero jeje.

saludos

PD; nunca lo he hecho pero me lo estoy replanteando, se lo vi hacer a blake y no estuvo nada mal.

----------


## letang

pujoman, creo que las reglas del foro impiden desvelar secretos de trucos (aúnque lo que se diga sea o no sea la forma real de hacerlo)

Me han preguntado varias personas por privado cómo se hace el juego.
Como se planteaba que era difícil encontrar su explicación le di la explicación a los dos primeros que me lo preguntaron, pero después pensé que debería parar, entre otras cosas, porque estoy seguro de que poca gente lo hará.

Así que lo siento por aquellos que me hayan pedido la explicación y no les haya contestado, pero se abrió un debate moral en mi cabeza y preferí permanecer en silencio.


Un saludo.

Por curiosidad, me gustaría saber si aquellos a quienes les contesté lo han llevado a cabo....

----------


## Dow

letang, lo que Yunke hizo en cámara oculta en shalakabula era que hacía de dependiente en una tienda de vestidos de novia... cuando iba a hacer algún arreglo al vestido, teniéndolo puesto la novia, se colocaba una aguja con el hilo enebrado en la boca, iba a coger otra cosa, tosía, y se tragaba la aguja... la gente se quedaba loca... es cierto que casi llamaban a la ambulancia, luego se levantaba la camisa, y tenía la aguja saliendo del vientre... tiraban, y salía el hilo, mientras que el hilo de la boca iba entrando dentro de la boca, hasta salir por la tripa... fue muy bueno, la verdad es que Yunke tiene un poquito de mala leche... porque la gente se ponía histérica jeje

yo también estoy buscando el "juego" y no lo encuentro... tengo muchas dudas en si atreverme o no... pero sólo hago una pregunta, puede ser algo peligroso? probocar infecciones o algo?


salud!

----------


## magic-xevi

A mi me pasa lo mismo, estoy un poco mosca porque no se si puede provocar infecciones o algo así, de todos modos no tengo ni idea de como se hace, si hay que hacer agujero...
Son tantas cosas...
Saludos

----------


## halexx

Yo si estoy dispuesto a hacerlo pero ahi va el tema, si puede ser peligroso o provocar infecciones o tal nanay de la xina¡¡
jajajaja



saluossssssss

----------


## pujoman

el juego en si, si se toman las medidas necesarias no es peligroso y no tiene porque crear infecciones...eso si, NO todo el mundo lo puede hacer, el secreto del mismo hay que hecharle valor y no todos tienen ese valor para hacerlo.

saludos

----------


## halexx

Jajaja, ahi esta el tema, yo me atrevo a lo primero que hay que hacer.. ya sabes pero lo segundo como no se lo que es no puedo decir¡¡¡ jajajajaa




saludos¡¡¡

----------


## Dow

pero es que nadie va a facilitar una manera de conseguir aprender ese juego!!?? por qué mariano no ha contestado a mi petición del ferrari!!?? ui ui ui, que me excito...  :roll: 


a dios pongo por testigo que aprenderé ese juego!!!


salud!

----------


## halexx

Eso digo yo, si nadie pone donde conseguirlo o que hacer pues entonces, no puedo atreverme a hacerlo¡¡¡¡¡ 



jajaja  que soy capaz de tragarme la aguja de verdad y sacarmela por el pito jajajajajaj ojuuuuuu que dañoooo




saludos¡¡¡

----------


## zhoraida

Oye... y si te tragas el hilo y en vez de ir al estomago va a la muñeca?? sería un suicidio público o un homicidio?... condenarian a cadena perpetua al hilo?

Yo no se si intentarlo, si va directamente al ombligo genial!! porque ya tengo dos agujeros pero sino.... me da miedo cortar demasiado y hacer algo asi como "seven"  :evil: 

Un saludo y el que quiera entender que entienda

----------


## halexx

Hombre creo que el hilo en si, no se traga de verdad¡¡¡¡¡¡



Jajajaja, estaria cojon*** jejeje bueno, en fin¡¡¡



saludosss

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmmmmmmmm oye y ahora que hago con el?? esa respuesta ha llegado demasiado tarde madre mia!!!  
He de ir al servicio  :-(

----------


## halexx

Correee no te vayas a atragantar intenta que te salga por..............  no kiero decir na ya se entiende jajajajaa




saludosss¡¡¡

----------


## pujoman

amigo halexx y dow... yo aprendi el efecto del mismisimo anthony blake, no porque lo explicara ni mucho menos, me imagine la manera exacta de como se hacia y acerte, de aprender no tengo ni idea de donde aprenderlo, pero este mundo es mas de fakir que de otra cosa.

halexx, te comento que yo soy mr locuras o mr loco, en mi vida he hecho cosas muy extrañas y reales que sinceramente a tu corta edad no te aconsejo, hazme caso, me he cortado las manos miles de veces para conseguir algun efecto gore, todo el mundo conoce el juego del "brazo atravesado" (mirad en videos que lo hago) pues me invente la version sin fake y no es que sea doloras(pq 1 poco lo es) sino que te estas mutilando tu propio cuerpo para realizar 1 juego...con el fuego no se juega pq sino te quemaras...haz caso de esta frase te lo dice mi experiencia con la gasolina y con los cigarrillos, sobretodo con estos ultimos(aunke hay ke decir que aguanto bastante el calor de dichos cigarros sin hacerme daño) en mi mano tengo  1 cicatriz que jamas se ira y todo por hacer 1 juego... meterse cosas por la nariz es facil pero meterse 1 clavo de 8 cm entero a veces es un poco doloroso... son muchas las locuras que he hecho y que hare, pero yo tngo 20 años y quieras o no mi mentalidad (al dia de hoy) esta bastante capacitada y mentalizada para lograr dichas cosas, es muy facil decir ""si que estoy mentalizado"" pero que muy facil decir eso...ahora bien prueba cosas a ver si realmente lo estas...coje 1 aguja y clavatela en l dorso de la mano como si fuera 1 piercing, si eres capaz de hacer eso enhorabuena..estas capacitado.

PD: se consequente de las cosas que haces, no pienses por ti, piensa por los demas y vigila mucho..haciendo estas cosas yo me alcance 1 vena de la mano y duele mucho... Amigos la magia bizarra no es facil es mejor que lo hagan los demas.

saludos

----------


## BusyMan

> yo tngo 20 años y quieras o no mi mentalidad (al dia de hoy) esta bastante capacitada


¿Me dejas que lo dude?

----------


## zhoraida

:shock: madre mia!!, no me puedo creer lo quee estoy leyendo!!

Magia bizarra?? tu sabes lo que estás diciendo cuando hablas de magia bizarra?? o tienes un pelin equivocados los términos?. Me estás diciendo, (por ponerte un ejemplo y asi hacer la comparación con otro tipo de magia llamada grandes ilusiones) que david copperfield estuvo ingresado en el hospital mas de una vez por intentar volar tirándose desde el 1º luego desde el 2º y asi sucesivamente??, o (desde la cartomagia) que Juan tamariz destrozo mil cartas intentandolas pintar  con acuarelas? o (desde el mentalismo) que Anthony Blake tuvoo que ser ingresado con un disparo en la mejilla izda intentando hacer la bala en la boca?.... No voy a seguir porque creo que si eres listo ya habras entendido por donde voy,.

Pero por favor!! no intentes confundir a un chico de 12 años, diciendo que hay que ser fuerte y tener poderes mentales para llegar a sacarse un hilo del estomago... Espero sinceramente que él sea más listo.

Me alegro que consigas clavarte una aguja en el dorso de la mano... enhorabuena por ser tan fuerte y tener tanto poder pero una cosa es el supuesto "aguante del dolor" y otra muy *distinta* la magia bizarra... No confundas

----------


## halexx

Bueno, en fin.. sin palabras


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

jajaja, bueno pujoman, una cosa es clavarse un hierro como tu dices suponiendo que es verdad y otra muy ditinta es hacer un TRUCO que lo simula¡¡¡¡


Que lo simula¡¡¡¡¡ 


saludos¡¡¡¡¡



p.d de magia bizarra no tiene ni un pelo pero bueno.

----------


## ossiris

Hacer creer a la gente que el efecto es tragarse el hilo y hacerse un agujero en la piel, es como hacer creer que las cosas desaparecen desmaterializandose :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , no confundan, si no quieren que otro sepa el secreto directamente no lo cuenten pero no hagan que alguno se perfore el estomago intentando algo que no existe.
Es mejor decir NO TE LO DIGO PORQUE NO SE ME DA LA GANA a decile OJO HAY QUE SER VALIENTE PARA AGUJEREARSE LA PIEL, de que hablan :Confused: ??
NO HAY QUE AGUJEREARSE LA PIEL PARA HACER ESTE EFECTO, es un GIMMICK que yo no voy a revelar tampoco, que quede claro!!!!!
Pero como todo en el Ilusionismo requiere habilidad y creatividad, pero no requiere hacerse FAKIR ni nada por el estilo.

Un Saludo y no confundan mas a los foreros.

----------


## Karl83

100% de acuerdo con Ossiris. Aunque hago un agregado, en este foro entra gente menor de edad, no sean tan irresponsables y mala gente algunos para incitar a hacer cosas que puedan dañar el organismo. El que es responsable mayor, que haga lo que quiera pero no confundan a un chico, es poco ético, muy poco ético, en especial si el truco del hilo se hace con un gimmick como ya dijo Ossiris, yo el truco no lo sé y por eso precisamente no opino al respecto, ni siquiera se me ocurre hacer suposiciones. Es como que yo diga, el truco del clavo en la nariz no lo sé, pero pienso que te lo tenés que clavar hasta el fondo.

Saludos!

----------


## torrini

señoras y señores, está claro que en este foro no se puede ni se deben descubrir secretos. Mucha veces se habla en clave y tono de humor y algo
de ironía, eso de a buen entendedor sobran palabras ...
Luego,  quien entra? que es menor, pues, digo que lo supones, porque, quién sabe quién es quien? . Hombre los que nos conocemos no hay problemas, pero esto es un foro abierto, y cada uno entra como quiere y se identifica igualmente, como quiere, por lo que a mi. personalmente, no me preocupa nada. 
Corrección, respeto, educación, buen rollo y sobre todo mucha magia.
Un beso Zhoraida y saludos para todos.

----------


## magomago

> ahora bien prueba cosas a ver si realmente lo estas...coje 1 aguja y clavatela en l dorso de la mano como si fuera 1 piercing, si eres capaz de hacer eso enhorabuena..estas capacitado.
> saludos


¿Estas capacitado para que? ...Para ir al hospital supongo como se te infecte la herida.Esto creo que es un foro de ilusionismo , no de faquirismo.

----------


## BusyMan

Bueno Ossiris... que tú conozcas SÓLO un método de hacerlo y use algún accesorio no quiere decir que no existan otras formas de hacerlo.

Y la más habitual... y tal vez no más recomendable SÍ requiere perforarse.
Por eso no es para ir haciéndolo.

Es como el diamante en el ojo de Blaine... requiere que te metas un diamante en el ojo... por eso lo va a hacer su abuela, porque te puedes rajar la retina y no merece la pena por hacer un juego de magia.

----------


## Karl83

Sólo quiero decir que no comparto ni un ápice de lo dicho por Torrini. Hay que cuidar lo que se dice, es cierto que no sabemos quien se mete en el foro creo que con más razón aún, debemos cuidar aquello que se dice, no solamente con la no develación de trucos sino también con temas delicados como aquellos que atañen al físico. Y de que no te preocupa nada torrini, ya me dí cuenta.

Saludos!

----------


## Dow

por qué me engañan? yo ya que me había pegado dos tortazos con la tabla y me dejé hecho un cristo y pensé "pues ahora aprovecho para meterme un hilo por una herida y sacarlo por otra", y era mentira!!  :(   (es broma, no pensé en hacer eso, pero las heridas las tengo  :-( )


pues nada, ya lo averiguaré, chicha, prprpr


salud!

----------


## ossiris

> Bueno Ossiris... que tú conozcas SÓLO un método de hacerlo y use algún accesorio no quiere decir que no existan otras formas de hacerlo.
> 
> Y la más habitual... y tal vez no más recomendable SÍ requiere perforarse.
> Por eso no es para ir haciéndolo.
> 
> Es como el diamante en el ojo de Blaine... requiere que te metas un diamante en el ojo... por eso lo va a hacer su abuela, porque te puedes rajar la retina y no merece la pena por hacer un juego de magia.


No es el unico que conozco, es el que se usa mayormente, el que usa Blaine, el que se uso en Shalakabula, el que usa el 100% de los magos que "yo conozco", si hay uno que requiera perforarse, que lastima, porque, el que no hace falta, te puedo asegurar que a un cm crees que si esta perforado, por supuesto que tambien existe la guillotina que corta cabezas pero no creo que ningun mago la use.
Por supuesto que respeto todos los metodos, pero a lo que me referia es a que en este foro entra gente a ver como se hacen los juegos nada mas, y tenemos que tener un poco de cuidado con la informacion que damos, si no decimos cual es el secreto de un juego, tampoco demos falsas pistas de como se hace, hay gente que por intentarlo puede terminar en el hospital.

----------


## zhoraida

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

A ver no se si te entendi bien torrini, yo siempre estoy con ironias pa alla ironias pa aca por eso entiendo que haya gente que tambien las tiene mmmm gandalf estas por ahi??... pero lo de pujoman no me lo parecia y a mi me parece bien que tenga esas creencias y realice esas cosas (no sera el primero ni el unico) pero creo que puede confundir al publico (no solo aquel que puede tener 12 años, yo misma con mi inocencia quizas me lo hubiera creido :!: ) entre estas "técnicas" o como quiera llamarlo y lo que es la magia bizarra no??,.... 

Un saludooooooooooooooooo torrini y a todos tambien

----------


## Nether

Personalmente es un truco q jamas incluiria en mi repertorio xq el efecto me parece desagradable. Es como el de la aguja q te sale x debajo del parpado. A mi esas cosas me dan mucha grima  :?

----------


## pujoman

a ver tengo entendido que la magia Bizarra es aquellas cosas donde entra el mundo del ocultismo y las cosas raras...Criss Angel hace magia bizarra, ese hombre se clava ganchos en la piel y lo levantan, ese hombre coge una cama de pinchos y se tumba en ella mientras le ponen 1 rueda de un hummer, ese hombre se mete clavos por la nariz, ese hombre se saca cosas de los ojos... aqui la gente confunde cosas, en ningun momento he dicho que lo hagais,solo digo que hay muchos efectos que requieren una preparacion mental(dicho de otra manera que hay que mentalizarse para hacerlo) un deportista utiliza muchos metodos de relajacion  concentracion...¿estan locos? no. 
las mutilaciones del cuerpo tb entra en este mundo, el efecto del cuchillo que te corta el brazo, o el de guillotinas...deoende de la presentacion q hagas puede ser muy gore o puede ser gracioso.duele? pues no. ahora bien no me pongo medallas cuando hago estas cosas ni mucho menos (las reales), y es cierto que muchas de ellas se pueden simular con fakes o gimmics pero para mi(si si para MI) me gusta hacerlas de verdad en vez de simularlasmas que nada porque si una persona cada dia se apaga 1 cigarrillo en la frente al final no le dolera(esosi tndra 1 agugerito bonito) Cuanta gente tiene un piercing? muchos seguro, que tiende de raro lo que hago yo? si es mucho peor 1 piercing. en fin para gustos los colores y que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

PD: para hacer el hilo en la barriga (la version que yo conozco) SI que hay que "mentalizarse" y NO TODOS lo pueden hacer.

saludos

----------


## zhoraida

mmmm sobre el fakirismo, si alguien quiere saber algo que se lea "la prestidigitacion al alcance de todos" Na si no te lohas leido pujoman te lo recomiendo hay una parte dedicada al fakirismo

Sobre lo que hace criss permiteme que dude sobre si es preparación mental o estudio de técnicas de ilusionismo y... bueno chikillo hazlo como quieras y donde quieras, pero no confundas al público de este foro. Hay otros foros donde seguro todo el mundo habla de lo guay que es clavandose cosas y haciendose rajas (conozco muchos asi que si quieres te doy la direccion de alguno pero seguro que estas mas metido que yo en eso) pero esto creo que no es para eso. Si tu quieres hacer el hilo, o cortarte el brazo siendo muy gore y etc etc... (recuerdo un video, creo que era tuyo, atravesandote el brazo con una aguja y un hilo... ¿tienes el agujero todavia?... venga hombre!!)

Si quieres vivir en los mundos de.... Yupi :Confused: ? vive pero no hagas que la gente se meta en ellos. Por cierto ten cuidado con lo que haces a ver si vas a acabar algun dia mu mal. 

Ale un saludo y espero que sigas bien por m ucho tiempo

----------


## pujoman

> ahora bien prueba cosas a ver si realmente lo estas...coje 1 aguja y clavatela en l dorso de la mano como si fuera 1 piercing, si eres capaz de hacer eso enhorabuena..estas capacitado.
> 
> PD: se consequente de las cosas que haces, no pienses por ti, piensa por los demas y vigila mucho..haciendo estas cosas yo me alcance 1 vena de la mano y duele mucho... Amigos la magia bizarra no es facil es mejor que lo hagan los demas.
> 
> saludos


a ver señores no se si soy el unico que entiende mis propias ironias pero bueno lo voy a aclarar.NO ESTOY INFLUYENDO A QUE OS MUTILEIS.
eso si, si os tirasi x un puente vereis la gloria..... :shock: 

por cierto zhoraida en algun momento digo q es divertido? y tmp se que foros son esos y dudo qme interesen,por cierto el agujero se quedo alli hasta que lo limpie.

Pq hago estas cosas? para mi tb es magia para ti quizas no...

----------


## Iván Manso

Nadie en el mundo de la magia corre peligro. NADIE. Cuando Houdini estaba atado y colgado por las piernas para escaparse de la camisa de fuerza no corria ningún riesgo de que la cuerda se rompiera y se precipitara al vacio, había otra cuerda de protección. Cuando Copperfield pone sogas ardiendo haciendo el mismo efecto, creeme, no corre ningún peligro; cuando alguien está ejecutando el número de las agujas enhebradas, no corre ningún peligro (si sabe hacerlo correctamente, claro); cuando Houdini se iba al fondo del rio Hadson (o como se escriba) para hacer el escape de la caja, no corría ningún riesgo. Y cuando un hombre deja que le rompan una piedra con un martillo encima de su vientre, ese hombre está más seguro que las personas que lo ven a las cuales les puede saltar una piedrecita que salga disparada con el martillo.

Todo el fakirismo que se ve en televisión es magia, otro tipo de magia, con su secreto y tal, pero magia. No voy a desvelar esos secretos aquí porque no se puede, pero todo eso tiene su secreto y el que lo hace no corre ningún peligro porque sabe como hacerlo para no correr ningún riesgo, por eso siempre se dice: No intenten hacer esto en casa.

Otra cosa ya son los fanáticos religiosos hindúes, pero es que es eso, son fanáticos y hacen cosas... bueno, no coments. 

Venga, un saludo

IvI

----------


## pujoman

de cuerdo con ivi alli queria llegar yo. Yo creo que en algun momento algun mago ha estado en peligro, mago anton (creo que era) le fallo el juego en q se mete en el barril de agua. un mago sobrevivio al mismo efecto porque hacia yoga y fue capaz de estar mas de 2 minutos sin respirar eso si,dejo de hacer este juego porque la vida solo es perdonada 1 vez. Los dos magos (sigfried y roy) creo q han tenido alguna vez un apuro con su tigre... pero cada uno es consecuente a lo que hace.

saludos

----------


## zhoraida

[/quote]a ver señores no se si soy el unico que entiende mis propias ironias pero bueno lo voy a aclarar.NO ESTOY INFLUYENDO A QUE OS MUTILEIS.
eso si, si os tirasi x un puente vereis la gloria..... :shock: 

por cierto zhoraida en algun momento digo q es divertido? y tmp se que foros son esos y dudo qme interesen,por cierto el agujero se quedo alli hasta que lo limpie.

Pq hago estas cosas? para mi tb es magia para ti quizas no...[/quote]

Por alusiones voy a contestar.... primero: donde esta la ironia?
No sé si será divertido pero presumes de ello, presumes de algo que se llama "autolesionarse", hay mucha gente hospitalizada por hacerlo, algo que no es en ningun momento sano y no va en la naturaleza del ser humano. Y no se es mas maduro por hacerlo... en todo caso diria lo contrario.

El agujero se quedo hasta que lo limpiaste no?? porque andas comparando y diciendo que te clavas agujas y no sé que narices más :Confused:  no compares!!! No mezcles churras con las meninas, no mezcles lo que hace criss o lo del hilo con el podr mental y no se que narices más....

Y me parece genial que para ti autolesionarse sea magia pero NO lo es, asi que para seguir lo general no confundas términos.

----------


## pujoman

no llegaremos a ningun sitio por lo que veo, solo me queda 1 pregunta en mente, el fakirismo que es? se autolesiona uno que realiza efectos de fakir? mejor dicho, uno que realiza efectos de fakir, le duele?

saludos

----------


## Niko

Personalmente lo encuentro un truco fantastico, me encanta la reaccion que causa en la gente, nadie queda indiferente algunas personas miran facinadas otras con cara de horror y algunas comienzan con toda clase de comentarios del tipo  pero que  %&$#& estay haciendo. 

ahora hace poco vi un programa en ae mundo donde criss angel hacia una variacion del truco pero lo sacaban del ojo (obviamente era el hilo sin las agujas).

----------


## juanete

Sea como sea , después de mucho comentar y cada uno expuso su pensamiento y eso es respetable...de todas maneras me gustaría aprender este efecto, he mandado algunos mp solicitándolo pero no he tenido respuestas...si alguien se anima a mandarme un mp o correo para contarme como se hace se lo agradecería , me encanaría incluirlo en mi rutina y se los aseguro...guardare el secreto
 8-)   :Smile1:

----------


## mariete15

Wenisimo el trucquillo!!

----------


## juanete

Ok...Que triste que nadie quiera contarlo...cundo conosco algun efecto siempre lo comparto con el que este interesado en saberlo...es cosa que mande un mp y lo comentamos :(  :-(  :(  bueno.

----------


## zhoraida

yo lo siento pero por mi parte me costo muy caro que criss angel me lo contara (no estoy segura de que él lo haga pero me lo contó él un dia en su camerino)... asi que yo tambien lo vendere caro  :evil: 
UN saludo

----------


## juanete

Huy no quiero ni pensar lo que ocurri en ese camerino....   :Oops:   :Smile1:  y si intercambiamosmagia...te mando un mp

----------


## juanete

se me olvidaba contarte...si lo hace ( CRISS ANGEL) en tv A&E el programa mind freak, se saco el hilo pero con agujas del ombligo, despues de haberselas tragado :shock:

----------


## Rleon71

Lo vi en efecto y la vdd no fue del gusto de los que estabamos presentes.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Por Favor Rleon: Mira la fecha de los mensajes. Nace cinco meses que se dejó de hablar de esto. Si no vas a aportar nada realmente interesante o detallado, mejor no reabrir los hilos.

----------


## Némesis

¿Nace cinco meses?

----------


## Jmac

Nemesis, "Sí. Lo llaman ironía. O'Má suelta muchas"

----------


## magomago

Yo creo que lo hace para saber si estamos atentos a sus mensajes o pasamos de ellos olimpicamente.

----------


## Jmac

Hay un dicho que mi padre comentaba:

Las faltas del impresor, las corrige el buen lector"

----------

